# Freddy



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Freddy was an overweight lovable sweet old boy .... never hurt a fly ....

He developed a piddle problem two days ago and was supposed to go to the vet this morning ..... he got out last night and we found him after the vets had closed ... and I locked him up in the spare room .... he was dead in 20 minutes.

I dont believe this .... what could be so bad that it kills a cat in two days .....

I had Freddy forever ... he has been part of our home for over 10 years .. he has raised kittens and puppies and my heart is shattered


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my... how heart wrenching is that... I'm so sorry for your loss. May sweet Freddy Rest In Peace.... :angel


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry Freddy had to go so soon. It's possible it may of been a UTI, I know in male cats it is fatal if not taken to the vet immediately


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so very sorry, Carol. You've had a rough go lately, too many losses  RIP to dear Freddy and hugs to you, Carol.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That's awful Carol, you've had such a rough time in the last couple weeks I hope this is the end of it for you. I'm sure you have many great memories of Freddy to comfort you.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I miss him so .... he was always there .... and my other cats are calling him continously .. who is going to look after my new babies now


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this! Hugs!!! RIP sweet Freddy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Carol. You have such a big heart, which makes it hurt even more.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol, this is just so tragic for you. I know he was missing, but I was hoping all would be well. Bless your heart; you are so kind to animals. I'm certain Freddy is watching over your little fighter and all of the kitties at the Bridge. Someday you'll be together again. I cannot believe otherwise. You're in my prayers.


----------

